# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Active Noise Cancellation

## Nemmesis

παιδια εχει ασχοληθει κανεις με κατι τετοιο?? μου φαινεται αρκετα ενδιαφερουσα εφαρμογη (στο αυτοκινητο για παραδειγμα)...

----------


## giannhsb

http://gilmore2.chem.northwestern.ed.../noise_prj.htm

----------

